# a510 root?



## groupoffatgirls (Mar 11, 2012)

I know this isnt the form for the Iconia a510 but there isn't one on here and it wouldn't let me make one on the 'other tablets' forum.

So how do i get root? i followed some directions on XDA and because i have 0 posts i can't post on the development forums and no one has messaged me back. But i downloaded the zip file and extraacted everthing and when i run the batch.file as administrator it says root failed... what do i do? i really want root but i can't seem to find how to do it that works

Thanks

PS. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25036001&postcount=93

that is the page i have used ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

